# 2013 Allez Apex vs. 2013 Tarmac Mid- Compact



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking for my first road bike to supplant my current mountain bike. I can't always make it to the local trails, so I'd like something that I can ride on the road and be comfortable in. 

My LBS is selling an old mountain bike of mine that I upgraded from. Its already hit the $1k reserve price so I know that I'll be taking home about $800. It'll probably sell for a little higher given that the listing has 6 days left on it. I'll be using the cash from this deal to fund the purchase.

So my LBS can give me the Apex for $1,300 and the Tarmac for $1,500. However the Allez will most likely come with the better components versus the Tarmac. Since I am new to road bikes, should I go with the better frame or go with the better components?

Or is the Apex too much bike for me and should I stick to the Elite which I can take home for $975?


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Allez and Tarmac are racing bikes...you plan on racing every weekend? If you are just looking to ride on the road/paved trails I'd look at the Roubaix and/or Secteur. These bikes have an endurance geometry (shorter top tube, higher head tube, lower bottom bracket and longer wheelbase) and are designed with more vertical compliance than a traditional race bike. For the average rider these bikes will be equally fast and efficient as the race bikes but leave you feeling much more comfortable after and during the ride.

But if your going to be racing then a Tarmac Mid for $1500 is a great deal (cheapest Mid is $2200 MSRP).


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

RyleyinSTL said:


> Allez and Tarmac are racing bikes...you plan on racing every weekend? If you are just looking to ride on the road/paved trails I'd look at the Roubaix and/or Secteur. These bikes have an endurance geometry (shorter top tube, higher head tube, lower bottom bracket and longer wheelbase) and are designed with more vertical compliance than a traditional race bike. For the average rider these bikes will be equally fast and efficient as the race bikes but leave you feeling much more comfortable after and during the ride.


Thanks for the feedback. You're right, I'm not going to race this bike. Mainly looking for comfort over longer rides. I was way off!

I'm glad I did my research before I placed an order with my LBS.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

In that case...if your budget is ~$1500, also look at the Giant Defy Composite.

If you want to spend more than $1500, than I (and the rest of us) will have some more ideas as well.

But most of all, ride everything first and then decide.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I generally agree with the advice above, but to tell another side, I don't race but I prefer Tarmac's quicker, more agile handling. It's got that get up and go feeling that I don't get with some endurance bikes - obviously my opinion based on my preferences. Yours may differ.

Bottom line is to ride both race and relaxed geo bikes in several makes/ models. You may end up going back to one of the first you test rode, but at least then you'll have a better idea of just why.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

^^^^ 
This


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I rode a Roubiax and Allez. I actually find the Allez more comfortable. I got the Allez Apex and love it. Personally take compnents over carbon but that may be just me. Aluminum is sturdier than carbon, and you probably wont't notice the weight difference for the riding you do but you will notice the components. Do some research on Tiagra and see they are not designed to shift from the dtops. No problem with Apex's Double Tap. Also really easy to upgrade SRAM components bit by bit. I am very biased but don't discount the Allez

FYI I got the Allez Apex new recently for $1100. MSRP is now $1250, so that shop isn't doing so hot on the price they are giving you. You should be abke to work them down some.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gte105u said:


> Do some research on Tiagra and see they are not designed to shift from the dtops. No problem with Apex's Double Tap. Also really easy to upgrade SRAM components bit by bit. * I am very biased* but don't discount the Allez


Yeah, I'll agree with that. 

You've got Tiagra confused with 2300/ Sora. They're the groupsets that employ a thumb tab that's difficult to operate from the drops. 

IMO/E 10 speed Tiagra is functionally on a par with Shimano's previous generation 105, which was excellent. That's not to say SRAM's Apex isn't worth serious consideration, because (I think) it is. 

Consistent with my advice re: race/ relaxed geo bikes, try both (SRAM and Shimano) and decide which you prefer.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Yeah, I'll agree with that.
> 
> You've got Tiagra confused with 2300/ Sora. They're the groupsets that employ a thumb tab that's difficult to operate from the drops.
> 
> ...


Thanks for educating me. Apparently I was reading on the old version when I read that. Disregard that point. Not being able to shift from the drops woukd be bad but since you can on both it is moot.
I found while shopping it was actually hard to find a bike shop with SRAM road components in stock. I am in the sticks so the shops are small but they say SRAM on road bikes is very niche but good quality. I was lucky one shop had a Roubiax used for sale with Apex. It was odd at first but I liked the hoods and feel. It took about 4 miles into my first real ride to get comfortable with the Double Tap. I like it a lot now. of coum rse anything Shimano above the bottom level is decent.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

When I was looking for a new road machine earlier this month I happened to ride a frame that was equipped with a full 10 speed Tiagra groupo. I can confirm the "as good as old 105" mantra that is often repeated. Anyone looking for babies-first-road bike should not over look it.

But ya, try everything. 



PJ352 said:


> Yeah, I'll agree with that.
> 
> You've got Tiagra confused with 2300/ Sora. They're the groupsets that employ a thumb tab that's difficult to operate from the drops.
> 
> ...


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome comments! 

I went to the LBS last night and rode both the Allez and the Secteur. Even though the Allez's geometry lends itself to racing, I found it to be more comfortable and intuitive than the Secteur. 

However I'm not a fan of the color scheme and graphics on the 2013 Allez. My LBS says there are plenty of 2012's Apex that he can order with the Black/Orange graphics. I'm going to wait and see where the old frame sells at before I make a decision, but I am definitely leaning towards the 2012 Allez Apex.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

VanillaEps said:


> Awesome comments!
> 
> ... the Allez's geometry lends itself to racing...


You're certainly entitled to think that, but to cite an opposite example, the Specialized Roubaix's have been pretty dominant in some pro circuit races, most notably the Paris - Roubaix.

Point is, the geo differences are fairly subtle, and both can be used in races as well as centuries. Riding the rough stuff, I'd opt for a Roubaix, but as you pointed out, it comes down to personal preferences in ride, handling and rider position (which mid-range overlaps between the two). 

Bottom line (IMO) is to not let preconceived notions sway you. Get the bike that fits/ feels the best, and judging from your comments, I think you're doing that. :thumbsup:


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

VanillaEps said:


> Awesome comments!
> 
> I went to the LBS last night and rode both the Allez and the Secteur. Even though the Allez's geometry lends itself to racing, I found it to be more comfortable and intuitive than the Secteur.
> 
> However I'm not a fan of the color scheme and graphics on the 2013 Allez. My LBS says there are plenty of 2012's Apex that he can order with the Black/Orange graphics. I'm going to wait and see where the old frame sells at before I make a decision, but I am definitely leaning towards the 2012 Allez Apex.


The Black with orange is mostly what is left in the '12 Allez Apex. When I saw it in person the first time after they ordered, I thought it looked much better than even the pictures online showed. I may have mentioned it in the other thread, but the MSRP on the Allez Apex is now $1250 down from the $1550 previously. I would use this as the starting point for negotiations. I got mine for $1100 without even having to ask the LBS. Got them to throw in 2 bottle cages as my "negotiation".


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

gte105u said:


> The Black with orange is mostly what is left in the '12 Allez Apex. When I saw it in person the first time after they ordered, I thought it looked much better than even the pictures online showed. I may have mentioned it in the other thread, but the MSRP on the Allez Apex is now $1250 down from the $1550 previously. I would use this as the starting point for negotiations. I got mine for $1100 without even having to ask the LBS. Got them to throw in 2 bottle cages as my "negotiation".


That's ironic. Because I just emailed my LBS and asked for the best price he could give me on the 2012 Allez Apex. He gave me the $1,100 number as well. I'll see if he can throw in a couple of other things as well.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Sounds about right. $150 off MSRP seems reasonable for them to make a profit and me to feel like I got a decent deal. I thought about pushing for more besides the bottle cages, but they did so much to help me set it up (including install aerobars I bought online) that I feel like I still came out well. I look at it as value in service.


----------



## kets (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello guys, im new here and im also planning to get a mid level priced roadbike!

I just got back from Specialized store and the sales guy was persuading me to get the Allez Comp 105 which he told me has the same exact geometry as the Tarmac SL3 but without the components & frame materials of course.Also did some quick research on it most of them said its similar if not same.

So my question is, are they really the same geometry? is it a good bike for weekend trips with some hill climbs or is it specifically for race? Ive surveyed other bikes too such as Colnago Move, BMC streetmachine, Cannondale CAAD10 and even Scott bikes but Specialized just look sooooo good.

Please Advice and thanks in advance!!


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

kets said:


> So my question is, are they really the same geometry?


Basically, yes....but check for yourself as all the numbers are in the website.



kets said:


> ..is it a good bike for weekend trips with some hill climbs or is it specifically for race?


Technically it is not a "weekend trip" bike but built for racing and going fast all the time. That said, some people prefer this more aggressive riding geometry even for longer rides/Fondos. The Secteur is the endurance/comfort aluminum bike from Specialized.

Ride everything and then decide.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

kets said:


> Hello guys, im new here and im also planning to get a mid level priced roadbike!
> 
> I just got back from Specialized store and the sales guy was persuading me to get the Allez Comp 105 which he told me has the same exact geometry as the Tarmac SL3 but without the components & frame materials of course.Also did some quick research on it most of them said its similar if not same.
> 
> ...


By weekend trip do you mean paniers, backpack, touring or just going on longer rides without baggage? The Allez does not have attachment points for a rack, so it may not be best for that. I ride my bike to work, and have a backpack as my briefcase. I rind riding with the Allez with a backpack on rather uncomfortable. Of course I have mine set up for fitness/training and the occassional race. You could probably make some adjustments and get it how you want, but it still won't help with the rack mounts. As for the geometry, everything I have seen shows they are the exact same shape as the Tarmac, but I haven't looked at them side by side to compare.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

gte105u said:


> The Black with orange is mostly what is left in the '12 Allez Apex. When I saw it in person the first time after they ordered, I thought it looked much better than even the pictures online showed. I may have mentioned it in the other thread, but the MSRP on the Allez Apex is now $1250 down from the $1550 previously. I would use this as the starting point for negotiations. I got mine for $1100 without even having to ask the LBS. Got them to throw in 2 bottle cages as my "negotiation".


I have a good feeling that the Black with the Orange will look really good when I see it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kets said:


> I just got back from Specialized store and the sales guy was persuading me to get the Allez Comp 105 which he told me has the same exact geometry as the Tarmac SL3...


If the Allez is a 2011 model or newer, that's true. As is the case with Specs Roubaix/ Secteur model lines, the Tarmac/ Allez's now share the same geo.


----------



## kets (Aug 29, 2012)

gte105u said:


> By weekend trip do you mean paniers, backpack, touring or just going on longer rides without baggage? The Allez does not have attachment points for a rack, so it may not be best for that. I ride my bike to work, and have a backpack as my briefcase. I rind riding with the Allez with a backpack on rather uncomfortable. Of course I have mine set up for fitness/training and the occassional race. You could probably make some adjustments and get it how you want, but it still won't help with the rack mounts. As for the geometry, everything I have seen shows they are the exact same shape as the Tarmac, but I haven't looked at them side by side to compare.


Okay noted!
Well its more likely a weekend long rides without baggage.




PJ352 said:


> If the Allez is a 2011 model or newer, that's true. As is the case with Specs Roubaix/ Secteur model lines, the Tarmac/ Allez's now share the same geo.


Its a 2012 model, HTC team matte black!

Thanks guys


----------



## kets (Aug 29, 2012)

Btw guys, I noticed the new 2013 Allez model doesnt have tapered bottom head tube.Any reason why?


----------



## bhagi108 (Aug 31, 2012)

VanillaEps said:


> That's ironic. Because I just emailed my LBS and asked for the best price he could give me on the 2012 Allez Apex. He gave me the $1,100 number as well. I'll see if he can throw in a couple of other things as well.


My LBS is offering me the 2012 Specialized Allez EVO Rival Mid-Compact for $1700. I am exchanging my 2012 Specialized Allez Sport. 

You guys think that's a good deal?


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Hard to tell since the website does not list the 2012 models anymore. MSRP from a review I pulled up quickly says it was $2100, so $400 off that is decent. I love my SRAM Apex groupset. From what I read, Rival is virtually identical mechanically just lighter. I also know from reading the service manual on the brakes that Rival doesn't have the brake centering screw that Apex and Force has. Not sure if you care about that or not. Without having the side-by-side specs on hand, not sure what else you are getting for you $600 difference above Apex. The frame is probably the same, the components we know. I guess biggest possible difference would be wheels. From there it is up to you. Fine deal it seems at first glance, only you know if it has what you are looking for.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

Specialized Bicycle Components

This is the link to the 2012 spec sheet on the Rival Mid-Compact.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

My Aluminum Stumpy sold for way more than I thought on Ebay. So, I'll have the cash to cover the bike and possibly a few other things like pedals, helmet, and gloves.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

I like Specialized bikes. I have a Roubaix for Fondos and longer charity rides and getting an SL3 Tarmac as a canyon runner/climbing bike. I did not want to ride my S-works Roubaix in winter so went out a bought a Scott CR1 with 105 componentry for 1500 as a winter backup bike. I was pleasantly surprised by this bike...pretty stiff, responsive, good road dampening/comfort, and fairly light for a bike at that price point...a bit lighter if you change out some of the Scott parts and wheels. Honestly, if you like the more aggressive position of the allez or Tarmac but looking for endurance then you should test the Scott. It is a more aggressive position then the Roubaix with snappier handling. The Scott is not as comfy as the Roubaix but is a far smoother ride then Allez. For a $1500 price point I think the Scott deserves a look especially if you want comfort and a more aggressive/race feel...Scott can also be made to race by changing out for few lighter parts such as wheels, handlebars, stems, etc. Again, love specialized bikes and know socialized forum, but if your budget is around $1500 you should give the Scott CR1 a try, if you were spending 2-3k then I would definitely recommend the Roubaix or Tarmac SL3/4. Just another option here along with my 2 cents.


----------



## Doodlespeed (Aug 13, 2011)

I think since you made more on your Stumpy sale you should take the allez. With the extra money get a nice pair of pedals, a nice helmet that is light and lets wind cool your dome, and maybe even a gps. I used to only ride mountain bikes too and when I started riding road bikes I quickly realized very little of my stuff was beneficial to a road bike. Bibs were the most influential thing I have bought to date.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

View attachment 264308


Picked up my bike last night. Threw on a set of A-520 pedals and an Echelon road bike helmet. Going for the inaugural rode tonight and a ride out the beach tomorrow morning.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

That bike sure does look familiar... Hope you enjoy it as much as I do. Double Tap took a little getting used to, especially on the front derailleur. Long throw, especially from the drops. Had to break in the front, it works well now but took a couple rides. Now I fly through the gears like second nature. Zero loss is really nice, but that may be because my primary other experience is with lower level Shimano. Enjoy.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike - love the paint scheme! Congrats, ride often and ride safe!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a long inseam that warranted a size 56, but have a short torso. On my Stumpy, I didn't achieve a comfortable fit until I got a shorter stem. After 20 miles ridden this past weekend, I found that I needed a much shorter stem than the 110mm stem that came with the bike. 

Swapped the stock stem for a Zipp 80mm stem. Rode significantly better after the swap.


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

*2012 Allez Comp Apex*

after 40 years I just got back to biking. Basically haven't 'rode since i was a teenager,4 decades ago. Bought a Sirrus Sport in the beginning of Summer. Been looking at roadbikes since. I got a good deal,$600 with my Sirrus,couldn't resist. Can't wait until Saturday morning. Hope it's not raining.

Don't say nothin about the peddles. Got to take this one step at a time.


----------



## Tech420 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm a mountain biker interested in doing some road biking. This thread has provided me with some useful information, but I still had a few questions. I plan to do some racing once I get the hang of things. My price range is around $1,700. Would I be better off with an entry level Roubaix, entry level Tarmac, or a higher end Allez? What is the weight difference in these 3 bikes?


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

At that price range you are better off getting a Scott CR1. Around here you can get one with a 105 flight deck for around 1200-1500 and ultegra for 1700-1800. If you go with the 105s that will give you money for shoes, cleats, pedals, etc. The CR1 is a full carbon bike, relatively stiff, and light even in the 105 Spec and decent handler. If you have to go Specialized then i would look at the Allez. Your first upgrade will be tires and you will need them likely before any racing. However, check out the Scott and i think you will be impressed. Also, there is a shop around here selling Bianchi Sempre's for about 1800...if you like the geometry and can get one of those for that price where you are at you might want to look at that as well. Roubaix and Tarmac will take you right up to the 2000 range for their entry level bikes...Specialized has the allez and secteur for those seeking bikes under 2k.

Unless you can get a previous years model which might get you a Tarmac or Roubaix for about 1700...around here anyway.


----------



## Tech420 (Sep 23, 2012)

The Roubaix and Tarmac entry are right at $1700. My budget is what it is because I have already factored in the money for the additional gear I will need. I really like my LBS that I bought my mountain bike from so I would like to purchase through them. They carry both Specialized and Trek. I am very impressed with my Stumpy FSR 29er so I thought I would give Specialized a look first.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tech420 said:


> The Roubaix and Tarmac entry are right at $1700. My budget is what it is because I have already factored in the money for the additional gear I will need. I really like my LBS that I bought my mountain bike from so I would like to purchase through them. They carry both Specialized and Trek. I am very impressed with my Stumpy FSR 29er so I thought I would give Specialized a look first.


JMO, but I follow the adage "don't race what you can't replace", so with racing in your future, my suggestion is to stay with an alu frame - relatively cheap and stiff versus CF's relatively high initial cost and high repair costs. 

The weight penalty won't hold you back, but a poor fit will, so be sure to address that by getting the bike that fits/ feels best, then get fitted.


----------



## Tech420 (Sep 23, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> JMO, but I follow the adage "don't race what you can't replace", so with racing in your future, my suggestion is to stay with an alu frame - relatively cheap and stiff versus CF's relatively high initial cost and high repair costs.
> 
> The weight penalty won't hold you back, but a poor fit will, so be sure to address that by getting the bike that fits/ feels best, then get fitted.


Say I went with a higher end Allez and a year from now wanted to go lighter. Would the Allez parts swap onto say a carbon Tarmac frame? If possible I think I may go this route. Go carbon next year and have the nicer components to swap over.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tech420 said:


> Say I went with a higher end Allez and a year from now wanted to go lighter. Would the Allez parts swap onto say a carbon Tarmac frame? If possible I think I may go this route. Go carbon next year and have the nicer components to swap over.


That would work. And in the interim you could spring for a lighter wheelset for the Allez and drop 2-300+g's. If you were to sell the bike, reinstall the OE wheelset and put the upgraded set on the Tarmac.


----------

